# mouth cancer



## guevara (May 23, 2008)

Does no one on here ever worry about mouth cancer.

Cigars=mouth cancer you know.I mean wont it get us eventually.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

If my calculations are correct i should die of liver disease first.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> If my calculations are correct i should die of liver disease first.


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:  Which will be approximately a week to 10 days after I go blind


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

guevara said:


> Does no one on here ever worry about mouth cancer.
> 
> Cigars=mouth cancer you know.I mean wont it get us eventually.





guevara said:


> *But i have a habit of buyingh light cigars when i dont really like them.
> 
> Light cigars are like coffee with too much milk*





guevara said:


> I like corona's.They only take me about 40 mins as i only smoke a cigar down to the band.*You do know that cigars should only be smoked half way through?*



What is going on here


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

I almost always rinse with mouthwash after smoking. Not sure if that helps in the long run or not.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

wcktalvrg said:


> I almost always rinse with mouthwash after smoking. Not sure if that helps in the long run or not.


And i with grain alcohol.

I've always got my health in mind.


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

No

Thats the short answer. 

I could also worry about skin cancer or gettting hit by a bus. I try not to though


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> And i with grain alcohol.
> 
> I've always got my health in mind.


Me too but with Scotch. After every draw.

My gf used to get on me about drinking too much coffee. I once told her " Geez, I drink Scotch, smoke cigars and eat red meat and you are worried about a little caffeine?" She never mentioned it to me again.:ss


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

cigars are less than or equal to mouth cancer....not a definite qual.....


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I try not to worry about such stuff. My dad's side had diabetes and heart problems...mouth cancer is the least I worry about.


----------



## bigliver (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't worry about mouth cancer. I figure the lung cancer will hit way before the mouth cancer.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

What the hell man, happy Friday to you too. Yeah there is a chance, there is always a chance. If you a worried about it quit. Your post almost indicates you think we should quit. Is that your goal?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You're killin my buzz man! :r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> What the hell man, happy Friday to you too. Yeah there is a chance, there is always a chance. If you a worried about it quit. Your post almost indicates you think we should quit. Is that your goal?


:tpd::r:r:r:r

I hear the shorter cigars are more deadly so you really should just send them my way!


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> You're killin my buzz man! :r


sorry man... lost my buzz. :r:r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am more concerned about what crazy question you will ask next. :hn

Try reading and trying to be a part of the community rather than just asking random questions and only starting threads. 

How about an introduction in the New Gorilla Forum and let everyone know a little about you. :tu


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I don't worry about it, because the risk is relative to the number of cigars you smoke, and I usually only smoke 1 or 2 a week. I'm sure my risk of developing oral cancer is higher than somebody who never smoked at all, but I doubt it's much higher.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> I am more concerned about what crazy question you will ask next. :hn
> 
> Try reading and trying to be apart of the community rather than just asking random questions and only starting threads.
> 
> How about an introduction in the New Gorilla Forum and let everyone know a little about you. :tu


stud79, I've looked over a few of his posts... seems... trollish...


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> I am more concerned about what crazy question you will ask next. :hn
> 
> Try reading and trying to be apart of the community rather than just asking random questions and only starting threads.
> 
> How about an introduction in the New Gorilla Forum and let everyone know a little about you. :tu


:tpd: I really dont want to single guevara out, because this goes for a lot of people around here- but I really think he would benefit from an introduction and maybe a few PM's with more established guys. There were a few posts a while ago where guevara was adamant about keeping his RH% at 75+ (and even a couple other posts with mis-information about cigar RG). A few of the more respected and established posters made objections- that would have been a nice opportunity for him to shoot some PM's and get to know a few guys and pick up some helpful info..

Its always a learning process, it just comes easier for some.. :2


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

guevara said:


> Does no one on here ever worry about mouth cancer.
> 
> Cigars=mouth cancer you know.I mean wont it get us eventually.


20 new threads with only ~60 posts???

My guess is that this is someone on the forum who made a ghost account just to F with the rest of us! :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kwilkinson said:


> 20 new threads with only ~60 posts???
> 
> My guess is that this is someone on the forum who made a ghost account just to F with the rest of us! :r


Posts like this are even more detrimental to the community than what you are complaining about.

Having an inside peek to what goes on around these parts, I can pretty much assure you that your guess is :BS



Mark THS said:


> :tpd: I really dont want to single guevara out, because this goes for a lot of people around here- but I really think he would benefit from an introduction and maybe a few PM's with more established guys. There were a few posts a while ago where guevara was adamant about keeping his RH% at 75+ (and even a couple other posts with mis-information about cigar RG). A few of the more respected and established posters made objections- that would have been a nice opportunity for him to shoot some PM's and get to know a few guys and pick up some helpful info..
> 
> Its always a learning process, it just comes easier for some.. :2


Posts like this are constructive and far more helpful.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

If nothing I have already done hasn't yet killed me it just isnt worth worrying about the statistical improbability of mouth cancer.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Posts like this are even more detrimental to the community than what you are complaining about.
> 
> Having an inside peek to what goes on around these parts, I can pretty much assure you that your guess is :BS


you're in on it, aren't you?


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Posts like this are even more detrimental to the community than what you are complaining about.
> 
> Having an inside peek to what goes on around these parts, I can pretty much assure you that your guess is :BS


Just a joke man.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kwilkinson said:


> Just a joke man.


I'm not sure the OP would see the humor in your joke.

I certainly didn't find the humor of a 12 year old very funny.
(Just a joke man. )


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

nvm.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I am more concerned about what crazy question you will ask next. :hn
> 
> Try reading and trying to be a part of the community rather than just asking random questions and only starting threads.
> 
> How about an introduction in the New Gorilla Forum and let everyone know a little about you. :tu


:tpd:


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

The sun can give you skin cancer.
Alcohol will give you liver problems.
Red meat can give you heart problems.
Sex can kill you now.
Cigars can give you mouth cancer.
My wife could kill me when she see's what I spent this month.

To be completely honest with you brother if I were to give up all of those things I would rather just end it all right now.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mystophales said:


> The sun can give you skin cancer.
> Alcohol will give you liver problems.
> Red meat can give you heart problems.
> Sex can kill you now.
> ...


Or, as I like to do, enjoy them all in moderation and die a happy man.


----------



## Elltrain (Apr 23, 2008)

In all seriousness, are there significant risks of larynx or skin cancer from smoking cigars? I was under the impression that smoking 1-2 cigars a day posed much less serious health risks than a pack of cigarettes a day.

I quit cigarettes 3 times, and am hoping this cigar hobby will keep me off them permanently.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

For anyone interested:

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Tobacco/cigars

I have no personal opinions here, just sharing the link.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

My useless post.

It's probably more dangerous to:

1. Drive in a car
2. Sleep with random girls for the fun of it...or just because your bored
3. Drink ourselves silly
4. Eat fast food
5. Go out in the sun without SPF
6. Use Irish Spring soap
7. Drink Soda
8. Waist time thinking of these things
9. Work as an electrician
10. :mn


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

petewho said:


> For anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Tobacco/cigars
> 
> I have no personal opinions here, just sharing the link.


That's from an advocacy group, of course they're going to make it look bad. All of the actual studies I've seen that have found risks were ones where the lowest grouping was something like 1-3 cigars/day, every day. Even then the increased risk was marginal in that group.


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

The way that I have it figured is it may take a while to get mouth cancer from smoking. You might as well enjoy the things that you do and not worry to much about some of the side effects or consequences. After all lets say you give up cigars (a hobby or obsession for me) because you are worried about mouth cancer. Then down the road you get hit by a bus and killed. Well, didn't have to worry about smoking cigars and mouth cancer now did you. I know I know a really happy optimistic thought for Friday.... but it could happen. Smoke em if you enjoy em!!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Even though I'm not quite sure what the OP was looking for with this thread (or some others), here's some helpful info. I've posted this before in another thread, so if you've seen it already just ignore it.

This page lists the relative frequency of death attributed to diseases with cigar smoking. Here's the chart:










So for those of us who smoke 1-2 cigars a day, we're 2.12X more likely than a non-smoker to get oral, buccal or pharyngeal cancer.

The ones I find especially surprising are that someone who smokes 1-2 cigars a day has _less_ of a risk of dying from lung cancer and coronary artery disease. Perhaps the stress reduction associated with cigar smoking plays a part in that one? Just my :2 Also note that these risks are for DEATH, not just "having it."

The toughest one is the 6.46:1 death for larynx cancer. I looked up prevalence/incidence and mortality rates for larynx cancer. Estimated 3830 people died from larynx cancer in the US in 2004. US population is roughly 303,988,000, so mortality rate is roughly 1:79370. If you factor in the 6.46:1 rate for a 1-2 cigar/day smoker, our rate of death due to larynx cancer is 1:12286. I think my odds of dying from something else are a _whole_ lot greater, and that goes for mouth cancer too.

Statistics must come with a grain of salt, as science can say anything you want it to say through statistics, but who's to say they have the right or wrong statistics. For now, I'll trust these rather than some alarmist literature.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Scimmia said:


> That's from an advocacy group, of course they're going to make it look bad. All of the actual studies I've seen that have found risks were ones where the lowest grouping was something like 1-3 cigars/day, every day. Even then the increased risk was marginal in that group.


I found it to be very CYA, but otherwise not too bad. My Cliff Notes takeaway from it was along the lines of - We can't even measure the stats for cigar-related cancer unless you're smoking at least two sticks a day or inhaling them.

Maybe I need to read it again.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

this thread reminds me of a friend of mine, in his 40s, hilarious, and loves cigars. everytime he puts a cigar in his mouth, he would look at me and say, "yeah, i'll probably get throat cancer" and then look angry and confused, shaking his head. lol


----------



## Ego Archive (Jun 9, 2008)

petewho said:


> For anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Tobacco/cigars
> 
> I have no personal opinions here, just sharing the link.





> "Like cigarette smoking, the risks from cigar smoking increase with increased exposure. For example, compared with someone who has never smoked, *smoking only one to two cigars per day doubles the risk for oral and esophageal cancers*. Smoking three to four cigars daily can increase the risk of oral cancers to more than eight times the risk for a nonsmoker, while the chance of esophageal cancer is increased to four times the risk for someone who has never smoked. Both cigar and cigarette smokers have similar levels of risk for oral, throat, and esophageal cancers.The health risks associated with occasional cigar smoking (less than daily) are not known. About three-quarters of cigar smokers are occasional smokers."
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The age-adjusted incidence rate was 10.4 per 100,000 men (15.5) and women (6) per year.


So what I'm gathering here, as that by smoking Cigars (and pipes) my chances go from 0.0001% to 0.0002%? Ok, I can live with those odds.


----------



## guevara (May 23, 2008)

Me too.I was not worrying about it.It just people always say "do you worry about it?".You know you see it in advert's and stuff.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea!!! to what you all said.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

guevara said:


> Me too.I was not worrying about it.It just people always say "do you worry about it?".You know you see it in advert's and stuff.


Repeat after me.

I am an individual,
I have free will..

:r

On a related note I used to think that all advertising was "approved" by some big government agency. You know, it had to be true to say that something was "the best" or better or worse than something else, statistics needed to be fair and proven with good solid science. Surely the government wouldn't let companies influence a young impressionable lad such as myself with anything but the golden truth.

Then I turned 8 and asked my Dad about it. He laughed so hard I thought he was going to have a stroke. Afterwards I considered going into advertising as their obviously was big money there. Either that or it's related field, fiction writing. 

Many things are bad for us. Most things done beyond moderation are very bad for us. YOu can die from drinking too much water for goodness sake. I'm pretty sure being overweight and having a high fat diet has a bigger impact on longevity than cigar smoking.

Statistics:

Cigar smokers average lifespan: 80.2 years
Obese (40 lbs over standard) non cigar smoker average lifespan: 69.2 years

These were published on a website just today.  Maybe I should have gone into ad work. :r


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't want to know. I am living for the moment. I am going to light up another cigar to get these terible thoughts out of my head.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

# 1 killer of 18-35+ or so--accidental (industrial, car, etc)
#1 killer 50+ --heart disease (diabetes, atherosclerosis, coronary artery disease, peripheral artery disease, myocardial infarction, stroke, etc)
#2 killer of this group--cancer
#1 killer of cancer in both male/female--lung
#2 killer of cancer in male--prostate; female--breast
#3 killer of cancer in male and female--colon

Yes, there is a risk; you are inducing damage to the epithelium/lining of the mucosa in the mouth; however, most of us negate that risk for the benefit of relaxation, stress-relieve, and all the pleasures of smoking cigars and pipes that actually will benefit our health by releiving the stress we put onto ourselves, which can and will cause damage of the aforementioned items above.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

you guys have a nice day..... here I come padron 1964


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

JPH said:


> My useless post.
> 
> It's probably more dangerous to:
> 
> ...


:tpd::tpd::tpd: I work at a hospital with diseased and crazy people... nuff said.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Great subject.
Cancer? Can't think about it or won't smoke.

On the other subject on this thread, at the risk of being called an elitist prick, let me point out my investigative skills which I apply daily to my job.

5/25 OP states just ordered new humidor with digital hygrometer
5/26 OP states humidor arrived with no hygro
5/27 OP states my first ever humidor arrives tomorrow
5/29 OP receives first ever humidor with an analog hygro and needs help calibrating.

Anyone else see anything odd with this?
I sure do.
Perhaps there is a very good answer.
OP was on after 6 est today but has not posted on this thread.
Things that make you go hmmmmm.

If I am wrong, my apologies in advance.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I've worked in chemical processes for 30 years. Inhaled I don't know how much trichlor, perchlor, acetone, toluol, etc. Washed stuff off my hands with methylene chloride, sodium cyanide, etc, etc. Played with pure lead and cadmium. Luckily that was only for about 15 years before we realized that stuff may not be too good for you and proper safety precautions were implemented. 

The guy I thought was doomed to die young was a chrome plater who had hands that were brown from chromic acid. He used to eat his lunch without washing his hands. He also was always smoking a cigar. He retired about 15 years ago. Found out this week he is alive and doing well at 80, goes for walks every day, and is still smoking cigars! I think subconciously I started smoking cigars so I will live longer based on that example!! I am convinced it cleans all the junk out of my system!! Now if it could only grow hair. :ss

Something is going to kill all of us and most of us have probably been exposed to negative factors a heck of a lot more dangerous than cigars. I'm not worrying about it.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Freud smoked 12 cigars a day on average and finished his life with his entire jaw removed due to his cancer.

Yet I have never known - EVER - anyone who had anything even near this dire happen to them as a result of smoking between 1-3 cigars a day.

And I've known a LOT of cigar smokers, since I grew up in the Cuban culture.

On the other hand, I have had numerous friends who were cigarette smokers die from cancer.

Just one 51-year-old's observations, for what they're worth.


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Statistics:
> 
> Cigar smokers average lifespan: 80.2 years
> Obese (40 lbs over standard) non cigar smoker average lifespan: 69.2 years
> ...


What about obese cigar smokers? I gots me 2 strikes against...:r


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Great subject.
> Cancer? Can't think about it or won't smoke.
> 
> On the other subject on this thread, at the risk of being called an elitist prick, let me point out my investigative skills which I apply daily to my job.
> ...


:tpd: Makes me wonder also



rawlic said:


> What about obese cigar smokers? I gots me 2 strikes against...:r


If my math is correct then your average obese cigar smoker lifespan should be: 74.7


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Even though I'm not quite sure what the OP was looking for with this thread (or some others), here's some helpful info. I've posted this before in another thread, so if you've seen it already just ignore it.
> 
> This page lists the relative frequency of death attributed to diseases with cigar smoking. Here's the chart:


So if I am reading the above chart correctly, 3-4 cigars a day cures larynx cancer and 1-2 cigars a day reduces your risk of lung cancer. Cool


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Im much more worried about being eaten alive by zombies. 

So Ill smoke my cigars, sleep in my tinfoil hat and clean my guns.

-pm


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Life is too short to worry about all the things that MIGHT happen. 

I'd never get in a car, get on a plane, drink whiskey, or stick my finger in a light socket if i worried about all the things that could possibly go wrong in life.

Ejnoy life/ eat drink and smoke what you enjoy - and to echo many sentiments in this post: all in moderation. :ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> I have free will..


Ah, but do we truly have free will? Can one stop himself from performing bodily functions needed for one to survive? I.E. Stop Sleeping, stop urinating, stop excreting feces, stop eating?

Can I choose to go out and kill someone? No, because my body tells me that killing another human is wrong. So What separates those of us who aren't murders, from those who are?

Is free will real, or do we merely have limited will to do what we choose that doesn't have to do with our biological functions.

lol, just something to ponder.

Anyways, I am afraid of getting cancer. why? cause cancer sucks. I had two relatives die from cancer and its not pretty.

I been checked for cancer once. It was before I was was even a teenager.

I didn't drink until about 4 months before my 21st b-day cause I swear to god I thought I was having a heart attack. (turned out to be a panic attack brought on by stress and playing Call Of Duty 3)

Why do I smoke cigars/pipe? because if I could get cancer without smoking, then by god I am going to do something I enjoy, even if it gives me cancer.

Life is too short to sweat the details. Do what ya like and F everyone else. deal with stuff as it comes at ya, don't worry about could happen 20 years from now cause you smoke. As you can see, all of us B/SOTL live our lives to the fullest and are enjoying the ride, so why no have a seat and enjoy it with us?

:ss


----------



## ellisb (May 24, 2008)

Or said another way from the car talk guys commencement speech at MIT

-if you wish to attain immortality, you must do the following: You must work hard every day seven days a week, never taking time off. You must attend no social functions. You must not smoke [cigars]. You must not drink. And you must not go with women.

- you mean if I do those things I will live forever?

-Oh no, my son, he said, it will just seem like forever.

Here is the link (scroll all the way to the bottom for this part

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/1999/clickclackspeech.html

-EB


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

ellisb said:


> Or said another way from the car talk guys commencement speech at MIT
> 
> -if you wish to attain immortality, you must do the following: You must work hard every day seven days a week, never taking time off. You must attend no social functions. You must not smoke [cigars]. You must not drink. And you must not go with women.
> 
> ...


Oh my god, that is pure genius. I like the way he put it much better. great post.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

That's great -- thanks for recalling that speech. :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Blueface said:


> On the other subject on this thread, at the risk of being called an elitist prick, let me point out my investigative skills which I apply daily to my job.
> 
> 5/25 OP states just ordered new humidor with digital hygrometer
> 5/26 OP states humidor arrived with no hygro
> ...


You elitist prick. :tu :r I guess I am one too for noticing nothing but starting threads and not much participation in the forum except for asking inane questions. :hn


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Anyways, I am afraid of getting cancer. why? cause cancer sucks. I had two relatives die from cancer and its not pretty.


My dad passed away four years ago due to lung cancer. He did not regret smoking. Yes, he would have liked to live longer, but he also pointed out that smoking had provided him with genuine pleasure throughout his life. I, too, would rather risk to die of something which I thoroughly enjoy, than live a long and dull live.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Boy, I'm in trouble. Not only do I smoke cigars but I also...



JPH said:


> It's probably more dangerous to:
> 
> 1. Drive in a car Multiple time daily
> 2. Sleep with random girls for the fun of it...or just because your boredIn my past, but it's been done
> ...


I think I should start doing #8. I don't have much time left.:hn


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

I think about getting mouth cancer every time I light up. Then I start thinking about getting butt cancer. About this time, I realize the only way to get butt cancer is from sticking a cigar up my butt. I'm not sticking anything up my butt. 

If I accidentally inhale and then fart, do I need to worry about butt cancer? Great, now I have to stop farting. Smoking and farting.....my two favorite things; I guess I better give them up.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

czartim said:


> I think about getting mouth cancer every time I light up. Then I start thinking about getting butt cancer. About this time, I realize the only way to get butt cancer is from sticking a cigar up my butt. I'm not sticking anything up my butt.
> 
> If I accidentally inhale and then fart, do I need to worry about butt cancer? Great, now I have to stop farting. Smoking and farting.....my two favorite things; I guess I better give them up.


:r:r:r:r I guess I need to stop reading this thread because I'm going to die from laughter!


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

Bleh. I'm certain to die of heart disease related to a high-fat/high-cholesterol diet. Bah humbug to this mouth cancer non-sense. :c


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Budprince said:


> Life is too short to worry about all the things that MIGHT happen.
> 
> I'd never get in a car, get on a plane, drink whiskey, or stick my finger in a light socket if i worried about all the things that could possibly go wrong in life.
> 
> Ejnoy life/ eat drink and smoke what you enjoy - and to echo many sentiments in this post: all in moderation. :ss:ss:ss:ss


I've seen this man in action... a sight to behold! :ss


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

To channel Neil Young:
Its better to burn out than to fade away.

Enjoy life.


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

awsmith4 said:


> What the hell man, happy Friday to you too. Yeah there is a chance, there is always a chance. If you a worried about it quit. Your post almost indicates you think we should quit. Is that your goal?


 Nice!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

:sl don't feed the troll


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> That's from an advocacy group, of course they're going to make it look bad. All of the actual studies I've seen that have found risks were ones where the lowest grouping was something like 1-3 cigars/day, every day. Even then the increased risk was marginal in that group.


Spent some time in deep research with medical journals, third party studies, etc. and they all noted that the risk was negligible to studies if you smoked *less than 5 cigars daily*.

The risk goes up with drinking while smoking (ironically).

I would not have started smoking cigars otherwise.


----------



## Kiss079 (Mar 25, 2007)

JPH said:


> My useless post.
> 
> It's probably more dangerous to:
> 
> ...


So I jumped into my car to
Drive around and find a hooker that would give me change for a five.
Afterwards I decided to drown my sorrows in a bottle of Thunderbird and a big mac.
Then I went for a walk under the nice warm sun with no sunscreen and a bar of Irish Spring in my pocket
I decided to have a soda and think about frivolous things.
I'd have something for an electrician but I'm not that funny
Oh and :mn
 :chk  :chk


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

I drive way too fast to worry about dying from mouth cancer.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

fsjonsey said:


> To channel Neil Young:
> Its better to burn out than to fade away.
> 
> Enjoy life.


:tpd:
Life is to short to smoke bad cigars and drink bad bourbon.

Hopefully I'll die quickly.................:hn


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I smoke too much crack to worry about something like mouth cancer.


----------



## mikeyp4 (Jun 10, 2008)

I was diagnosed with testicular cancer 7 years ago. Not because of smoking, drinking, being promiscuous; but due simply to genetics. I have been cancer free for 6 years and there's not a day that goes by that I don't wonder if and when it will come back. 

I am afraid of alot of things....but that doesn't stop me from living my life and enjoying the hell out of it. If you're concerned about Cancer then quit smoking. 

One more thing didn't George Burns live to be 100???

Just my :2


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

mikeyp4 said:


> I was diagnosed with testicular cancer 7 years ago. Not because of smoking, drinking, being promiscuous; but due simply to genetics. I have been cancer free for 6 years and there's not a day that goes by that I don't wonder if and when it will come back.
> 
> I am afraid of alot of things....but that doesn't stop me from living my life and enjoying the hell out of it. If you're concerned about Cancer then quit smoking.
> 
> ...


HEY CONGRATS ON BEING CANCER FREE! I am just waiting for the day that I can say that to my dad...

As far as Cancer among cigar smokers...pish tosh...we all gotta go someway...but I doubt that oral cancer is gonna be my cause...


----------



## mikeyp4 (Jun 10, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> HEY CONGRATS ON BEING CANCER FREE! I am just waiting for the day that I can say that to my dad...
> 
> As far as Cancer among cigar smokers...pish tosh...we all gotta go someway...but I doubt that oral cancer is gonna be my cause...


Scottish and a Yankee fan, you're top notch in my book.

I wish you and your father the absolute best. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

czartim said:


> I think about getting mouth cancer every time I light up. Then I start thinking about getting butt cancer. About this time, I realize the only way to get butt cancer is from sticking a cigar up my butt. I'm not sticking anything up my butt.
> 
> If I accidentally inhale and then fart, do I need to worry about butt cancer? Great, now I have to stop farting. Smoking and farting.....my two favorite things; I guess I better give them up.


:r I almost died from choking on my beer when it spewed out of my nose when I read this!!!!!!!!!!!!:tpd:

1) I have worked as a cop in a major metropolitan city (5th largest in the country) for 22 years. 
2) I am currently assigned a motorcycle and ride it to work every day. 
3) I've had three good cycle wrecks and countless 4 wheel wrecks while pursuing and simply driving in this crazy city!!
4) While on duty I've been stabbed, shot at, kicked punched, spit on and bit, not to mention the infectious diseases I've been exposed to.
5) I've been sky diving.
6) I own and fly a plane on a regular basis.
7) I race a cobra regularly all over the west coast.
8) I smoke cigars on occasion every other day normally.

Which one on this list appears to be the most hazardous???

I don't live my life scared. I go for it every day. Man, life's too short to live in fear of your environment. Otherwise you'll wind up like Howard Hughes in the later years, living like a hermit, not cutting your fingernails, avoiding any human contact and paranoid about even catching a cold.

In the word of hunter S. Thompson,

"I hate to advocate drugs (*I sub cigars here*), alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me.":ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

"Lupus?? Is it Lupus???"​


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I worry about:

Deer hitching a ride while driving to work

My family being happy and safe

People that do not have enough to eat, are devastated by war or natural disaster

What the government will do next to help me out


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Great subject.
> Cancer? Can't think about it or won't smoke.
> 
> On the other subject on this thread, at the risk of being called an elitist prick, let me point out my investigative skills which I apply daily to my job.
> ...


I am curious about a response to my post.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

My Father's, Mother never smoked and only had a couple drinks in her life. She died of cancer in her early 50's. Her 4 sisters and 2 of her 4 brothers died of cancer. The 3rd brother died when a tree fell on him while logging and the 4th died in a construction accident.

My Father's, Father was diabetic and died of a stroke.

My Father is diabetic and has kidney cancer. He has already lived twice as long as expected.

My Mother has alzheimers and is in a home. Her Father died of cancer. Her Mother had cancer.

I really don't think there is anything I can do that will increase or decrease my chance of cancer. If I do get it, maybe I'll be lucky enough to have an advanced stage of alzheimers at the time it is found so I won't know what it is or even care.:bl


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Steeler2 said:


> :r I almost died from choking on my beer when it spewed out of my nose when I read this!!!!!!!!!!!!:tpd:
> 
> 1) I have worked as a cop in a major metropolitan city (5th largest in the country) for 22 years.
> 2) I am currently assigned a motorcycle and ride it to work every day.
> ...


yeah riding a bike in Phoenix is kinda scary.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

pusherman said:


> Im much more worried about being eaten alive by zombies.
> 
> So Ill smoke my cigars, sleep in my tinfoil hat and clean my guns.
> 
> -pm


Will you be my best friend? We can smoke cigars and zombies together when the time comes.

I don't know if any of you have read this before, but it is a very interesting read: Smoke, Lies, and the Nanny State


----------



## Brad (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't really worry about it, everybody has to die to something. I've seen guys that work out every single day, eat healthy and take care of themselves die of heart attacks without warning. Life is short, why spending it worrying about crap? Just enjoy yourself.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thinking of cancer gets me so agitated, that the only thing 
which calms me down is relaxing with a stogie.:ss
Go figure.


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

I don't know if any of you have read this before, but it is a very interesting read: Smoke, Lies, and the Nanny State[/quote]
:tu

Wow, excellent article. :tpd:


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

It is pretty biased on the issue so you still have to take it with a grain of salt, but it to me it is refreshing to read in a world where you are bombarded with anti tobacco ads and what not that are 180* on the other side of the bias spectrum.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Ago friend of mine recently was diagnosed with cancer. Hearing someone I care about say those words put the frights in me, so to calm down I went out and smoked a cigar. I know it sounds strange but that is exactly what happened.

I don't worry a lot about dying. As far as I know if you put 100 people in a room, it doesn't matter who they are, where they came from or what habits they have and don't have; all 100 of them are going to die at some point. Introduce me to the 1 guy that doesn't and I'll gladly start coping his lifestyle. Until then, you got a light?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm told I have a face for radio anyway.......


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

kansashat said:


> I'm told I have a face for radio anyway.......


or mimery!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> I don't know if any of you have read this before, but it is a very interesting read: Smoke, Lies, and the Nanny State


Interesting. I have been a fan of Joe Jackson for many years. On his album _Steppin' Out_ there is a song called _Cancer_. Among the lyrics is a passage that says, "Everything gives you cancer, everything, there's no answer". It seems fitting that the man who sung these lyrics would write this essay.

George Burns smoked cigars. He lived to be 100. My grandfather smoked a pipe. Ditto. Neither died of lung cancer.


----------



## trashman_01 (Oct 7, 2007)

After spending several years working in local gov't, seeing air quality and water quality reports, all of us except those in extremely remote locations in the US (which are far and few between) are subjected daily to cancer causing agents in the air we breathe and the water we drink and worse bathe in. I have lung disorders due to living in urban decay for most of my life.......and I smoke cigars daily. All physicians are aware of my smoking and do not have problems with it. They would prefer not smoking, but a cigar or two most days is ok in their book. Hell, I smoke with my dentist and he is an animal!!!! Life is too short to not enjoy it............


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Great subject.
> Cancer? Can't think about it or won't smoke.
> 
> On the other subject on this thread, at the risk of being called an *elitist prick*, let me point out my investigative skills which I apply daily to my job.
> ...


Well Carlos you said it, not me. :ss

Great research work though, very impressed!

MODS, can we have a Downer Section where these posts can go?


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Well Carlos you said it, not me. :ss


Good ol' BAD!M.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> MODS, can we have a Downer Section where these posts can go?


Cetainly, Al.
As soon as we clear out some of your posts to make room.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Cetainly, Al.
> As soon as we clear out some of your posts to make room.


Oh damn... it's Monday, I forgot!


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

This thread is still going?


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

fsjonsey said:


> This thread is still going?


Thanks to you!


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> Thanks to you!


I do my best.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

My lips just fell off. . .is that bad?


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Budprince said:


> My lips just fell off. . .is that bad?


Only if you were planning on using them!


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

That giant white lump in my mouth is just a giant cankersore right?


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> Hell, I smoke with my dentist and he is an animal!!!!


Funny, my dentist is a cigar guy too. We discuss our latest sticks every time I go in.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

I chewed Copenhagen for 25 years, starting in 8th grade (quit three years ago), and I don't have any oral cancer issues. We're all going to die of something, right? 
It won't be mouth cancer for me :ss


* had to get my first post in somewhere....this looked like a good spot


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

heavyd said:


> * had to get my first post in somewhere....this looked like a good spot


Should have tried the New Gorilla Forum with an introduction, usually the way to go :tu

Oh, and read the Stickies :tu


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Should have tried the New Gorilla Forum with an introduction, usually the way to go :tu
> 
> Oh, and read the Stickies :tu


Sorry stud79. I hope my post didn't offend you. I apologize if it did


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

heavyd said:


> Sorry stud79. I hope my post didn't offend you. I apologize if it did


No worries, just a suggestion. Sorry if it came off harsh :tu

Still not a bad idea to make an intro in the New Gorilla Forum :tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Should have tried the New Gorilla Forum with an introduction, usually the way to go :tu
> 
> Oh, and read the Stickies :tu


You're such a newbie forum pusher....gosh


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> No worries, just a suggestion. Sorry if it came off harsh :tu
> 
> Still not a bad idea to make an intro in the New Gorilla Forum :tu


Hey someone should tell Guevara to post in that new gorilla forum.....hahaha


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

BamBam said:


> You're such a newbie forum pusher....gosh


I guess I am just uber cranky lately. I just think a proper introduction is nice to let the Jungle know a little about yourself. :tu


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

One of my best freinds is a Dr. and huge anti-cigarette person. But, whenever we get together, we find time to enjoy a cigar together. That's good enough for me.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BamBam said:


> Hey someone should tell Guevara to post in that new gorilla forum.....hahaha


Let's not beat a dead horse. It's been suggested numerous times. 
It will happen - or it won't.
Let's move on.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

BamBam said:


> Hey someone should tell Guevara to post in that new gorilla forum.....hahaha


Been there, done that and got the shirt.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> MODS, can we have a Downer Section where these posts can go?


Could it be called "Comedy Goldmine?"


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I believe anything pertinent to the question at hand has been posted.
We're done here.


----------

